# Mack snow het raptor x same



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

whats the out come of a
mack snow het raptor x mack snow het raptor
compared
to a Raptor x mack snow het raptor?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

FeV said:


> whats the out come of a
> mack snow het raptor x mack snow het raptor
> compared
> to a Raptor x mack snow het raptor?


With the snow het RAPTOR x snow het RPATOR pairing,
The chances are very small and i havent got time to work them all out at the moment but your looking at ....
Normals
Albinos
Eclipses
Albino Eclipses
Mack snows
Mack snow albinos
Mack snow eclipses
Mack snow albino eclipse
Super Snows
Super snow albinos
Super snow eclipses
Super Snow albino eclipses
All will be poss het for the ressesive trait/s they arent visually expressing.
And some will show varying degrees of raptor paterning ie rev stripe.

Mack snow het eclipse x RAPTOR
12.5% Normal
12.5% Tremper
12.5% Eclipse
12.5% Tremper eclipse
12.5% Snow
12.5% Tremper Snow
12.5% Snow Eclipse
12.5% Tremper Snow Eclipse
All will be het for the ressesive traits they arent visually expressing and some will show varying degrees of raptor patterning.

If some one hasnt come along and done the percentages for you on the snow het raptor x snow het raptor later ill do it for you. : victory:


----------

